

Google to end forced G+ integration, drastically cut division resources - dlgeek
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/04/report-google-to-end-forced-g-integration-drastically-cut-division-resources/

======
bane
This is great news. What a major failure though, a huge thing to bet the
company on and a huge mark missed.

